# Status update on W^X feature & ocaml compiler



## Alain De Vos (Dec 3, 2021)

For once i'm cross-posting, because some might find it interesting to know.
Some ports might need patches in order to allow them to use with the W^X feature.
The answer i received:
AFAIK OCaml on openBSD works fine. OpenBSD has W^X by default. Given that OCaml works on it, this means that OCaml is _capable_ of producing code that will work in a W^X situation
It’s possible OCaml does not run on Freebsd with W^X enabled because some special compiler switches need to be used or OCaml compiler cannot deal with the specific FreeBSD implementation
Its also possible that there is something wrong with FreeBSD assumptions of W^X implementation that violate OCaml’s W^X implementation. There might also be some OS settings you may need to tweak.

Current status : 
-> it seems to be a matter of fixing the build configuration.

Note : 
-> other compilers for other languages might have similar problems.


----------

